# Speedo not right.!!



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 12, 2011)

Some guy has this S.W. repop speedo on Ebay and is passing it of as NOS. I guess it would be considered NOS repop but the price is climbing and if anybody here is bidding they might want to reconsider.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Prewar-...ultDomain_0&hash=item4157a6626d#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## pgroah (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw that, sombody is going to get burned.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know why ebay allows obvious frauds like this to continue. I see it all the time  In fact the other day I saw an ebay auction selling a bike that I obviously knew was listed wrong, I didn't think the seller was doing it intentionally so I politely emailed him and told him what he actually had, ohhhhhhhhhh boy did I get blasted.....sad stuff I'm telling you.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2011)

I sent the ebayer a message stating they should imply that it is a repop. The ebayer did not think I was right and the same speedo sold earlier for 275.00 so this was my response. -
The one that sold previous was a original. You can buy these for under 100 bucks any day of the week and they are worth that. The issue is that you did not mention that this a reproduction unit not original plus they are not the only ones to put Made In USA on something that was made in China. For example if you look around on ebay there you can buy a set of Torrington Pedals that say made in USA but are actually made in China. I just wanted to point this out to hopefully save you and whoever buys the speedo any heart ache. Some of the differences between this speedo and a original would be the graphics. The graphics on your speedo are just a sticker when the original would be painted with silk screened graphics plus the cable would not have the black coating on the housing and the mounting bracket would not be made from aluminum it would be made of steel also the housing on the original speedo was a stamped steel not cast. Hope you can see if you simply state that this is a reproduction speedo it would clear things up and you would still get a fair price. Hope this helps? I'm not trying to be a jerk I would just hate to pay that much for a reproduction part that normally sells for less.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like they did the right thing and ended it.


----------



## serg (Mar 13, 2011)

Tell me please, cog wheel on the original speedometer plastic or metal? Clipper Stewart Warner speedometer?


----------



## bairdco (Mar 13, 2011)

i had the same issue with a guy selling a Western Flyer repop bike. since i have one, it was obvious to me his was too. even after i told him which parts the original had and which parts ours had, he still denied the fact that it was made in the late 80's by Aero-fast. i even sent him the link to the company.

the bike ended up selling for 4-5 hundred, i think, which is funny, because a repop in good shape will still get that much. only problem, was his was pretty rusted out.

hopefully, the buyer knew what he was getting.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 13, 2011)

Rustyspokes66 thanks for interjecting the sanity in an obvious insane world.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes I really appreciate it !!!!


----------



## popawheelie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's back up for sale, 
but it says "Brand new Nos Stewart Warner clipper prewar, postwar, made sometime in the last 20 yrs. It is in new perfect condition nos .. Perfect for the restore or vintage bike will fit autocycle motorbike same size as prewar speedo includes cable, mount and gear drive great speedo a must have good luck payment Due at time of purchase paypal !!


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is that disclosure or what ???


----------

